# My Turn



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all, it is my turn to try CRS out because I got...

Induglenced by Kerohime
Influenced by Tommy L
Inspired by CrytalMethShrimp

My tank is 36" L x 12" W x 12" H divided into 3 partition

Lighting probably will be a 30" or 36" Single T5 HO light

Filters will be 3 sponge filters + 3 maxijet powerheads

Water will be pure RO

Soil will be Fluval soil

Stocks will be CRS, CBS and JBL CRS

Just glued glass pieces to the tank










will update as my progress goes


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Subbed to this threat, because I have the same tank and I want to see what you do with yours


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Eh how did I "indulge" you into CRS? lol

Anyway, good luck on this! I assume is a big change from those big fishes.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You might want to use something other than the Fluval soil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL Alex do you remember a few months back when you called me and you said you can't justify yourself paying this much for some small shrimp. Well here you go, well on your way to becoming addicted. It just won't stop, trust me.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Good start Alex.

About the soil, why don't you go with Netlea/ADAII from AI ?!?

And maybe you should use more lighting to get some algae in your tank !!!

Keep us posted.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, nice silicone job!

R U a professional?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

MFK sticker on a shrimp tank. Hahaha.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Eh how did I "indulge" you into CRS? lol
> 
> Anyway, good luck on this! I assume is a big change from those big fishes.


I can't think of another "I" word other than intrigue 

and thanks



matti2uude said:


> You might want to use something other than the Fluval soil.


tried ADA II soil and it turns my water into yellow



Beijing08 said:


> LOL Alex do you remember a few months back when you called me and you said you can't justify yourself paying this much for some small shrimp. Well here you go, well on your way to becoming addicted. It just won't stop, trust me.


Yeah, I rememeber and now it is the time I am going to give it a try

Also, I am going to China, Hong Kong and Singapore in August thru September. Did a bit of research and found a few contacts of BKK. I am hoping I can bring back a few and share it with you guys. 



Alexpatrascu said:


> Good start Alex.
> 
> About the soil, why don't you go with Netlea/ADAII from AI ?!?
> 
> ...


ADA II turns my water into yellow

< limited budget!  but I will look into better lighting 



TBemba said:


> Wow, nice silicone job!
> 
> R U a professional?


I cheated, I asked a pro to do it for me 



Will Hayward said:


> MFK sticker on a shrimp tank. Hahaha.


This is going to be a Monster Shrimp TAnk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> This is going to be a Monster Shrimp TAnk


Are there any Skull ornaments in this tanks future!???


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got the Fluval Stratum soil 

another $20 gone!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Only 20$ for the 8.8 lb? Where did you get it?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Might not be a good idea to use a power head. The shrimps needs clean water not strong currents.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

splur said:


> Only 20$ for the 8.8 lb? Where did you get it?


its 40$ bucks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Quick update before I goto work

Filling her up but ran out of RO water! 












splur said:


> Only 20$ for the 8.8 lb? Where did you get it?


Let's just say I have business relationship with some large corporation out there, hence the low price 



Zebrapl3co said:


> Might not be a good idea to use a power head. The shrimps needs clean water not strong currents.


If I use low output powerhead eg. Maxijet 400, it should be ok


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Alex.

I'm really happy to see this kind of setup as it's ideal for keeping/breeding crs.

I would of recommended netlea but at $20 for a 8.8 lb, that's a really good deal. Just keep in mind that it lasts about 30-40% less and even if you ignored costs you'll end up disturbing your crs more often with substrate changes. You'll be killing a lot of beneficial bacteria.

When it's time to change let me know and I'll teach you a pretty neat trick I recently learned 

I just bought a 36Lx12Wx16H with a double steel rack( so I can add a second tank later on and save space)










I was also thinking of dividing into 3 partitions but with mesh screen so the water quality will be like a 30 gal instead of 3 x10 gals. The filter will be a eheim 2213 which I bought for $60 yesterday used.

Lets share results. 
Btw your tank is very impressive!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Urggg, I wish I had the space for this. Maybe this is why people in downtown don't have an expanded hobby .



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> When it's time to change let me know and I'll teach you a pretty neat trick I recently learned


Would this neat trick include changing a tank from gravel to shrimp substrate?  If so I'd like to know too lol.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

splur said:


> Urggg, I wish I had the space for this. Maybe this is why people in downtown don't have an expanded hobby .
> 
> Would this neat trick include changing a tank from gravel to shrimp substrate?  If so I'd like to know too lol.


Haha well I live downtown.
I keep the tank in my laundry room and it's only 3 feet by 1 feet,

There are varied tricks depending on how big your tank is and whether or not you have a 2nd tank to move your shrimps into.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

New update!

Trying something new...

Found some cheap sponge filters, and I am going to give it a try! 

$4 a piece x 3 = $12


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I have a small 5 gallon tank I can move the shrimp to temporarily, I thought there was some way to do it with the shrimps in the tank.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

change of plan

Just brought a biocube, maybe I am going to switch over


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


>


Ahhh, now that looks more like a shrimp tank.



bigfishy said:


> change of plan
> 
> Just brought a biocube, maybe I am going to switch over


Woah, you're upgrading already?! LOL.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

upgade? seems like a downgrade to me. i was just getting interested in your project too....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> upgade? seems like a downgrade to me. i was just getting interested in your project too....


It was suppose to be an upgrade, because I always wanted to get a biocube, (they looks so nice) but don't want to spend $500+ on one.

That's why I brought Guod's 29G cube and it's in amazing condition

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25146

After a few talk with Frank and other shrimp hobbists, I discovered that the filtration on the cube is very strong and have the possibility to suck in shrimplets.

I really want to keep the cube, but I have no use for it!!! *headaches*

Now I am 50/50 and the project is on hold...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought about this too, but went against using the cube for shrimp because the filtration is a overflow type. 

They are great setups for saltwater.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It was suppose to be an upgrade, because I always wanted to get a biocube, (they looks so nice) but don't want to spend $500+ on one.
> 
> That's why I brought Guod's 29G cube and it's in amazing condition
> 
> ...


You can do what I do for my IQ3: put a filter pad in front of the overflow.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, I agree, the BCs are not well suited at all to shrimp keeping.

If you have interest in doing a display tank (FW planted, reef, macroalgae garden...) then i would say keep it and put it away for when you are completed your shrimp project. They are quite nice stylish tanks, a good size and shape, but you will no doubt cause yourself many many troubles in putting your shrimp project into a BC29.

If funds allow, keep it and put it in a closet for now. this will give you plenty of time to dream up the BC29s fate, while you are first finishing your shrimp project.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will update with pictures tonight

so.. I used 1 Aquaclear Mini, Maxijet 900 and Maxijet 1200 for filtration

Used 24" T5HO Nova Extreme lighting


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is my mini setup and my first $12 shrimp!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I see angelfish


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> I see angelfish


Took out the fish

and replace it with ADAII soil + fluval stratum

current stock:

left side: 1 CBS
middle: 4 Yamato Shrimps
right side: 0 shrimp


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Looking good Alex.

Keep us posted when you add the rest of the shrimps !!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Since no one is interested of buying my setup, so I am going to keep it and upgrade it a bit further

upgrading kit

(spented a little cash on the following items)

zoo med canister filter
(replacing a maxijet 600 sponge filter)

36" Aquatic Life T5HO
(replacing the 24" Nova Extreme T5HO)


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

A very nice setup you have...will wait to see more updates from you...


----------

